# bulking with cardio



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi im currently bulking and doing a 4 week course of dbol

how much cardio should i be doing im training 4 times a week! should i be doing 25 min cardio after each session as per normal? i want the best possible results so what should i be doing??


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

if i was you mate i wouldnt bother with cardio , firstly because you are on cycle at the minute, you can get cut when you have finished, and also because your goal is to bulk up.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no problme with doing cardio, will keep you healthy and get rid of some of the water retention, don't go crazy and remember to replace the calories burnt due to cardio to make sure you're consuming enough calories to grow


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Do cardio eary morning away from weights or on seperate days if you are trying to grow.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

DB said:


> no problme with doing cardio, *will keep you healthy* and get rid of some of the water retention, don't go crazy and remember to replace the calories burnt due to cardio to make sure you're consuming enough calories to grow


Completely agree, good advice DB. Aside from regular cardiovascular training is being the quickest way to get your aerobic fitness up, it'll also help to prevent and reverse the dyslipidaemia (blood cholesterol changes) from your dianabol course, you'd we wise to keep a good amount in.

Just make sure you pack away the calories burnt off as DB mentioned.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Do cardio eary morning away from weights or on seperate days if you are trying to grow.


Also agree with this ^^^ If you're trying to get fitter, the best time to do cardio is on a morning slightly fasted (e.g. small amount of carbohydrates with BCAAs/EAAs prior is fine) it activates the metabolic pathways associated with increasing mitochondrial activity to a greater degree than if you're fully fed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If you want to be an unhealthy, heavy breathing mess, then yeah, don't bother with cardio.

If you want to remain healthy then i would say 3 times a week minimum. I went through a stage of not doing it and felt like a fat man with how puffed out i got from walking up the stairs. Not what this is meant to be about is it!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If you want to be an unhealthy, heavy breathing mess, then yeah, don't bother with cardio.
> 
> If you want to remain healthy then i would say 3 times a week minimum. I went through a stage of not doing it and felt like a fat man with how puffed out i got from walking up the stairs. Not what this is meant to be about is it!


Haha, agree entirely  Nothing impressive about a guy with huge muscles that can't walk up a flight of stairs without shortness of breath! I've got post-MI patients that'll do better than that!


----------

